

Show HN: Explaining how we are different from rest of them - 47
http://www.fillthecontainer.com/howitworks

======
47
We are struggling with the fact that in e-commerce everyone claims that they
are offering the best price (e.g 85% OFF etc). But our sourcing model actually
provide the best price for quality product. Wondering what other startups do
to make Customer realise the value they are getting?

